
Petition map on 2nd UK referendum on EU membership - merraksh
http://petitionmap.unboxedconsulting.com/?petition=131215&area=uk
======
f_allwein
Seems like it is more or less equally distributed, ie there's a spike in
London, the biggest city, but also plenty of support in the pro-Brexit areas.
Still, you can't have a pony, I guess.

